# Bright green algae spreading on my substrate



## USCG CWO (May 28, 2011)

Cyanobacteria, AKA Blue Green Algae


----------



## annewaldron (Jun 13, 2012)

I tested the water to see if I had a nitrates or phosphates problem, and discovered I had slight ammonia, probably due to replacing the hoses last weekend. They were a little clogged and I'm sure there was a bunch of juicy bacteria in there. The nitrates were very scant and phosphates were scant too, so I did a 50% WC and added a scant amount of KNO3, KH2PO4, K2SO4, and micro ferts, hoping that I can get a little love back in there. I've been a wee bit neglectful.

I also replaced the 6000K bulb this week and will replace the roseate bulb in another week or so. It's been a year.

We'll see.


----------



## beginragnarok (Dec 19, 2011)

You can treat this with H2O2 and water changes. As the Cyanobacteria die you need to vacuum it out otherwise you will get another ammonia spike. A lack of maintenance can also cause this issue. Have a look at this webpage.

Anytime I replace tubing or other material I give it a quick brushing to get the beneficial bacteria off it and into the water column first. This way you don't lose as much of your culture. The beneficial bacteria need to attach themselves to a hard surface before they can do thier job well again.

Keep dosing ferts. KNO3 especially, low Nitrate levels are one main cause of your problem. Dose micros separate from macros. Look at Tom Barr's EI dosing regimen. You can dose EI on a lean scale to avoid water changes (to an extent) and just to be careful with you inverts if you feel the need.

Not that I have ever had algae.... 

-Zach


----------



## beginragnarok (Dec 19, 2011)

I just wanted to mention....You also posted that you clean your Fluval canister regularly. When you clean a filter you do not want to use tap water due to Chlorine and/or Chloramines in the water. Use water from your aquarium of dechlorinated tap water to simply rinse the biomedia and the "mechanical sponge" you can replace the polishing floss regularly without harm. 

I do this once every two weeks or so because I have 50 micron rated pads in mine that plug up if I don't replace them. The regular polishing floss though shouldn't need to be replaced too often (four-five weeks) IMO.

I maintain air and water filtration for a living FYI. If you have questions let me know.

-Zach


----------

